# Ceado e37s Anti clumping and static thingy



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi grinder experts...

Clip showing the updated ceado grinder with an adjustable rubber flat to help with anti static and clumping .

Opinions on good idea or not?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds like it blocking the exit path of the grind chamber thus I would expect to see lots of retention. Hard to say for sure but that's what it looks like to me. Looked like it was about to break already as well....

Grinder looks nice on the whole though.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Sounds like it blocking the exit path of the grind chamber thus I would expect to see lots of retention. Hard to say for sure but that's what it looks like to me. Looked like it was about to break already as well....
> 
> Grinder looks nice on the whole though.


I have never understood why a tension adjustable thin polished steel flap isn't used, it would be far far better than a rubber flap.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> I have never understood why a tension adjustable thin polished steel flap isn't used, it would be far far better than a rubber flap.


That would make more sense.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I like the nice simple metal flap on the exit from the burrs on my old RR55 simple and extremely effective, I'd like to see a close up of the new Clumpcrusher as NS are calling the one they fit to the Mythos One Clima Pro


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Morgan..................


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Morgan..................


Bad Gary.......


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

my old quamar M80e had a metal flap on the exit chute.

Yes it meant there was a little retention, but i always just flushed a few grams out before each session!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I have never understood why a tension adjustable thin polished steel flap isn't used, it would be far far better than a rubber flap.


Rubber discharges static? Less clumping? Dunno...me no science guy


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Rubber discharges static? Less clumping? Dunno...me no science guy


Me no understandy either look at what happens when you create some friction on the surface of a rubber balloon and then stick it to a wall with static cling.


----------

